# Weil-Mclain NG boiler problem



## SE Iowa (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a WM instantaneous NG boiler hooked into my radiant system.  It actually works very efficiently and I am very impressed for the most part.  I only have one problem that has been persistant since its instalation.  Probably once a week during the heating season the computer controller gets tripped and gives an error message of E 03.  If you hit the reset button, it usually just fires up again and does it's thing.  It doesn't bother me too much except if we ever want to go on vacation, etc we have to worry about it going out.  I had it serviced by a technician who changed out the thermo-couple.  Last year I took the TC out and "brushed" it off and that weemed to help.  When it does not come back on with the reset button, you can hear it go thru its cycle and try to ignite with the spark ingnition but there is a flash and then it goes out.  Some kind of feedback loop?  Experts please help.


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Dec 6, 2008)

SE Iowa said:
			
		

> I have a WM instantaneous NG boiler hooked into my radiant system.  It actually works very efficiently and I am very impressed for the most part.  I only have one problem that has been persistant since its instalation.  Probably once a week during the heating season the computer controller gets tripped and gives an error message of E 03.  If you hit the reset button, it usually just fires up again and does it's thing.  It doesn't bother me too much except if we ever want to go on vacation, etc we have to worry about it going out.  I had it serviced by a technician who changed out the thermo-couple.  Last year I took the TC out and "brushed" it off and that weemed to help.  When it does not come back on with the reset button, you can hear it go thru its cycle and try to ignite with the spark ingnition but there is a flash and then it goes out.  Some kind of feedback loop?  Experts please help.



I've worked on these things and ones similiar and the biggest problem that comes up are improper pressures.  That unit will require a specific line size to match BTU and distance from the meter.  If it's too small, and it often is, it will starve the unit of gas on startup. 

Another problem is the line pressure may be too low or too high.  Supply pressure to the unit should be about 7" of water column or 1/4 psi.  Manifold pressure will vary depending on model but it usually sits at 3.5" w.c. or 1/8 psi.  The boiler will have required supply and manifold pressures listed on it.  The pressure could be off in the internal regulator on the boiler or perhaps on the regular near the nat gas meter.

It's important for a tech to have a manometer to properly check these pressures upon installation.

I recommend reading through your manual and pay close attention to pipe sizing and other issues like venting methods to see if the tech installed it properly.  And if you don't have the manual, get a hold of the tech who put it in.  It's a code violation to not leave the manual with you.

Good luck with your issue and I hope you find a speedy solution.


----------



## Redox (Dec 6, 2008)

Most burners with electronic ignition don't have a thermocouple.  They use a flame rod that measures the conductivity of the flame and seldom cause a problem, unless they corrode off and break.  

Can you get a model number?  Weil McLain has all their documentation online here:

http://www.weil-mclain.com/professionals/services/productliterature.html

I'm not really sure which one you have, but E-03 looks like an unspecified internal control problem.  If you have documentation of the problem from early on, you should be able to get it taken care of in warranty.

Chris


----------



## SE Iowa (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks.  Both your answers give me new bunny trails to run down.  No thermo couple?  I guess it did look like a "rod" but I don't know anything but what someone tells me on these things.  I will check the line sizes.  I get my NG directly off a farm tap.  I'm sure that the high pressure pipelines must vary in pressure based upon up-line usage and depending on flow in the 2 high-pressure pipelines, etc.  Do you think that could be the problem, or is it all on the inside?  I do remember that the tech said 7" of water, so I think he got that part right.


----------

